# Which scales are recommended, and shot glass?



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi,

So I'm after some digital scales for weighing my coffee, but not sure if there are any which are recommended?

I'm also after some cheap shot glasses to measure the coffee, same question as above.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

I got this one a while ago http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professional-Shot-Glass-for-Espresso-and-Ristretto-Shots-Coffee-Machine-Glasses-/331410875645?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4d29a0a4fd it was from a different seller who had them £2 cheaper, but they no longer have them. This one looks just as good for the price http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LINED-ESPRESSO-AND-RISTRETTO-SHOT-GLASSES-FOR-COFFEE-ESPRESSO-MACHINES-/321098005539?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&var=510109081622&hash=item4ac2eebc23

I'm also in need of some scales as the "jewelry" ones I bought were faulty, so it'd be good to see some recommendations


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

For scales search for "Jewellery scales 1000gx0.1"

All the cheap ones that pop up will be roughly the same, this one is like the one I use, and whilst it sometimes acts a bit funny, and wont register 0.1-0.2g changes unless you give it a press it does the job well enough for a few quid.

Make sure you buy one that originates in the UK unless you fancy waiting a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi use the scales to measure the coffee ( espresso ) too.

Not a shot glass.

Unless you want to see the Guinness effect in the small glass........then id still weigh it would be my advice.

Then you have weigh of coffee in and weight of coffee out ( not weigh of coffee in , random volume of coffee out - depending on crema )

Cheers

If your using one cup these are good value and sturdy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-1000g-X-0-1g-LCD-Display-Pocket-Digital-Scale-Electronic-Jewelry-Gold-Gram-/400820269585?

pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item5d52bff211

If pulling two singles

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jeweler-Loupe-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-Gram-Scale-Balance-0-01g-x-500g-Salvers-/231260223774?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item35d82ef91e


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi use the scales to measure the coffee ( espresso ) too.
> 
> Not a shot glass.
> 
> ...


Thanks, gone for the first one, seemed a good buy.


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

Would these scales be suitable for weighing both dose and the espresso output?

Is the best thing to dose into the basket and weigh it before putting it into the portafilter or into a separate container then pouring it into the basket in the portafilter, or is there another way I've overlooked?

Thanks


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi use the scales to measure the coffee ( espresso ) too.
> 
> Not a shot glass.
> 
> ...


Good call Boots!

The second link are my preferred option, I've owned both and the ones in the first post inevitably die a death pretty quickly (in my hands at least!). The ones in the second link appear much more resilient and I have two sets (0.01 500g and 0.1 2kg). They can be a little slow to update with small changes in weight but for the money they are cracking!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Best scales for weighing shot output are Acaia (IMO). They are as waterproof as you can get with as the weighing plate and sides are one continuous surface with nowhere for liquids to get in *except* for the charger port but a bit of plastic tape will sort that. As for whether is easier/best to weigh dose in basket before putting into portafilter or putting portafilter plus basket on suitably sized scales is a matter of personal preference. Personally, I favour the latter but you need a set of scales with a generous weighing plate like the On Balance ones.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Best scales for weighing shot output are Acaia (IMO). They are as waterproof as you can get with as the weighing plate and sides are one continuous surface with nowhere for liquids to get in *except* for the charger port but a bit of plastic tape will sort that. As for whether is easier/best to weigh dose in basket before putting into portafilter or putting portafilter plus basket on suitably sized scales is a matter of personal preference. Personally, I favour the latter but you need a set of scales with a generous weighing plate like the On Balance ones.


There is best and then there is BEST of course, although even I had to think twice before picking up a set of Acaia scales and that's with my lack of respect for money! They are really good though


----------



## MrCoffeeMonster (Jan 12, 2015)

You'll look like a drug dealer but I would advise going with LJH, my one is also off of eBay, if you do a search for 'gold weighing balance' and I use shot glasses from Sainsburys basics, they are 1oz each, so it depends if you're using a naked portafilter or a spout,









MrCM


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi use the scales to measure the coffee ( espresso ) too.
> 
> Not a shot glass.
> 
> ...


Can vouch for first link had them for a bit now and they fit all the needs .

Seem pretty well made as we'll .


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Best scales for weighing shot output are Acaia (IMO).


Of course, but they are also 15 times the price of the second ebay ones...

FWIW I have these ones and have been very satisfied - they also get general kitchen use.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohaus Navigators are best for weighing in. Not cheap, though.

Accaia are good shot scales, but the touch buttons are a bit sensitive and can be activated accidentally in a commercial environment (splashes of coffee can tare them by mistake, for instance).

JP


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I will open another thread on this but why weight the liquid output and not do it by time - I still weight the output on the drip tray during the pour but i was thinking to change this and try the time method and weight afterwards. What I mean is to weight the grounds in the pf, set the preferred time on the machine e.g 27s, weight and tare the cup and the just put the cup only on the drip tray without a scale and pull the shot. When finished you can then weight the output.

I understand that this might not work with levers but I think the weight output vs time of the shot is a good discussion.

Anyway I mentioned this because if you do it with this method then you do not need a waterproof scale for the tray.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Because weight of output is more important than time.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Because weight of output is more important than time.


Exactly. Weighing input and output is the only way to be sure of your brew ratio. Time is much less relevant than people think (within reason - a 15s extraction will never taste good).

JP


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

charris said:


> What I mean is to weight the grounds in the pf, set the preferred time on the machine e.g 27s, weight and tare the cup and the just put the cup only on the drip tray without a scale and pull the shot. When finished you can then weight the output.
> 
> Anyway I mentioned this because if you do it with this method then you do not need a waterproof scale for the tray.


But by doing this you are no longer brewing by ratio (kill shot at target weight, stick to ratio adjust taste via grind, fine tune ratio if required), which is fine if you want to brew by time, but your ratios are then unlikely to be consistent enough to be useful. You will always have 27 second shots however, but how they relate to each other (volume, mass, taste) may vary wildly?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Currently have two small sets of jewellers digital scales (one that does 0.1g the other 0.01g) for weighing espresso output. Was both surprised and disappointed that so many of the larger (average) sized kitchen scales only measure to nearest 1g. Bought a Salter Black Glass (model 1150) for weighing ground coffee going into basket in pf, which is too long to fit onto the two smaller sets of scales and whilst it has a handy aquatronic feature (measures in ml and fl oz) it can only measure weight to nearest 1g. Shame.


----------

